# Shipping birds



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Need for someone to say some quick prayers!!!
I shipped two boxes of birds Monday. One to NY and one to NE. The one to NY was supposed to be there by 3:00 PM yesterday. It ain't. No updates on the USPS web site as of a few minutes ago. 
The one going to NE was just updated and it was "misrouted".........don't know which direction it went in on it's "misroute"......don't know anything. It was supposed to arrive by 3:00 PM today. 
I"M PISSED.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh dear 

Hopefully they'll get there soon, maybe the information on the system isn't accurate? I'm sure you'll hear good news soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I just called an 800 number on the PO web site. Got the run around,, but FINALLY got to talk to a REAL person........they've initiated a search and are supposed to call me back with any information. That's the box going to NY. The other one was guaranteed for delivery at 3:00 today, so if the box doesn't make it by then, then I can call and have a search done on it too, but I have to wait for the original delivery time.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

In the past I have shipped birds on monday and they didn't arrive until Saturday. Needless to say some were dead. They will refund the postage and pay up to $100. but that don't bring the birds back. Jim


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

j_birds said:


> In the past I have shipped birds on monday and they didn't arrive until Saturday. Needless to say some were dead. They will refund the postage and pay up to $100. but that don't bring the birds back. Jim


Well, let's hope that doesn't happen. (knock on wood), I've never had a problem shipping birds. Never. Guess there's a first time for everything. I know we have members who won't ship birds and think it's cruel. I guess when things don't go right, then maybe it is, but it's after the fact. When the day comes that birds can't be shipped any more, there's going to be a lot "cruelty" happening.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hopefully that won't happen. I'm not familiar with the postal system there concerning birds but my packages have never been misplaced so surely that's a good thing?  Plus it's not a busy time such as Christmas etc so hopefully it will be fine. Don't be shy about calling and following up with them, I've found that in general following up on things is usually effective.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope the birds make it there safely
I've been through the where are my birds bit with the USPS


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Need for someone to say some quick prayers!!!
> I shipped two boxes of birds Monday. One to NY and one to NE. The one to NY was supposed to be there by 3:00 PM yesterday. It ain't. No updates on the USPS web site as of a few minutes ago.
> The one going to NE was just updated and it was "misrouted".........don't know which direction it went in on it's "misroute"......don't know anything. It was supposed to arrive by 3:00 PM today.
> I"M PISSED.


I don't blame you!...I shipped monday also to Staten island NY and they did get there, thank God this morn a 7:50 this morning....I was freaking yesterday, but did not want to flip too much, as I have got birds the third day and they were fine. needless to say, I told the guy getting the birds to send me the recipt he signs with the time on it and Im going to get him his money back...something happend yesterday going to ny....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

penname said:


> Hopefully that won't happen. I'm not familiar with the postal system there concerning birds but my packages have never been misplaced so surely that's a good thing?  Plus it's not a busy time such as Christmas etc so hopefully it will be fine. Don't be shy about calling and following up with them, I've found that in general following up on things is usually effective.


I think they handle the birds differently than they do the regular mail.
When I did finally track down my birds they came out of a post office in a totally different city than the one my regular mail did.
Also they tried to deliver the birds to my house.
I wasnt there and that caused a mix up.
I thought they didnt take them to your home and had to pick them up personally.
Also I had my phone number on the box but I was told by a post master that they WILL NOT call lol
I find that dumb
it clearly says on the box that there are live birds in it.
they should just call and make everyones life easier


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We're thinking that what happened is the two boxes got sent in the wrong direction. They both left here and made it to Roanoke, VA and after that, the box going to NE has wound up in PA this morning and the one going to NY is who knows where??? The birds will be ok. Even if they don't make it until tomorrow, but that ain't the point. Seems to me that when you see "LIVE BIRDS" you'd take a tiny bit of extra precaution to make sure things go like they are supposed to. My husband said, they just see another piece of mail........that's BS far as I'm concerned. I've spoken to two different people this morning and they're "supposedly" trying to figure out what's going on and give me a call. We'll see.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> We're thinking that what happened is the two boxes got sent in the wrong direction. They both left here and made it to Roanoke, VA and after that, the box going to NE has wound up in PA this morning and the one going to NY is who knows where??? The birds will be ok. Even if they don't make it until tomorrow, but that ain't the point. Seems to me that when you see "LIVE BIRDS" you'd take a tiny bit of extra precaution to make sure things go like they are supposed to. My husband said, they just see another piece of mail........that's BS far as I'm concerned. I've spoken to two different people this morning and they're "supposedly" trying to figure out what's going on and give me a call. We'll see.


you know sometimes it works out great, I got a pair from TX, the guy shipped them on a monday evening and the birds were at my post at 9am the next morning, that is the fastest so far, another from NC to me on a monday, did not get to me till wed afternoon....i think it is the comercial carrier planes that get screwed up.....one head ach after another with those folks....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you know sometimes it works out great, I got a pair from TX, the guy shipped them on a monday evening and the birds were at my post at 9am the next morning, that is the fastest so far, another from NC to me on a monday, did not get to me till wed afternoon....i think it is the comercial carrier planes that get screwed up.....one head ach after another with those folks....


Yea, when I ship birds to George, he gets them early the next morning. 
UPDATE: The bird going to NE has now been processed in PA, so hopefully it's on it's way TO NE and not CA or China. 
Still no update at all on the one going to NY.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Good News*

The birds going to NY arrived at 8:30 this morning at the PO. Just got a phone call verifying that and the PO tracking web site has been updated. So, one down, one to go.............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

im glad you were able to find one set.
I hope you find the others and they are all safe and sound


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Also I had my phone number on the box but I was told by a post master that they WILL NOT call lol
> I find that dumb
> it clearly says on the box that there are live birds in it.
> they should just call and make everyones life easier



Thats could be your PO because I always get a call to come pick up the pigeons at the office, in fact the last time I got a call at 5 AM that the birds were there waiting for me.

Crossing my fingers for your birds Renee.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The postal lady said Gorge, I've allready named him, left Ny. this morn and will be here late this after noon.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats great to hear!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great news. I just got a call about the other birds and they've been picked up and are getting water, etc as we speak. I was told (and I quote)........"they are SO fat"..............LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This what's posted on the USPS web site right now.

_Your item was forwarded to a different address at 9:49 AM on December 3, 2008 in BELLMAWR, NJ 08099. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect. _

The address and/or zip code is correct on the shipping label AND on the reciept from the Post Office. The zip code is 68344 and they came up with 08099????? Sounds like an idiot is working somewhere between here and NJ.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Phew! All's well that ends well  Very happy to hear it all went well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just my two cents, but unless absolutely necessary...I don't think I would want to ship any birds during holiday season! 

If there are problems during "non-peak" times, just think of the holidays! 

Breaks my heart to hear about birds being shipped and arrive dead! 

OUR BEST TO ALL WHO SHIP!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's great news. I just got a call about the other birds and they've been picked up and are getting water, etc as we speak. I was told (and I quote)........"they are SO fat"..............LOL


Well 1st of anything, I would like to thank you for the hens you gave me and I fell in-love with the 7172, she have this gorgeous eyes that matches her piedy look...Of course 707 is pretty as well...

Now about them being fat means came from a good breeder/handler/fancier and it also mean the perfect body weight for stock birds, I can't complain when I handle them, I said to myself, "Oh  Lord! they are flump", (I don't know if thats a word) but yah, I can't feel their middle bone (vent is that what its called?) I want to let all P-T members know, that I'm one of those lucky one to have LoveBirds Loft birds... I can't thank you enough for having them and breed such magnificent bloodlines...

I'll say this again; Thank you Renee and Everett...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> This what's posted on the USPS web site right now.
> 
> _Your item was forwarded to a different address at 9:49 AM on December 3, 2008 in BELLMAWR, NJ 08099. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect. _
> 
> The address and/or zip code is correct on the shipping label AND on the reciept from the Post Office. The zip code is 68344 and they came up with 08099????? Sounds like an idiot is working somewhere between here and NJ.


Yah it was crazy...I kept checking on the site (USPS) since 2:30 this morning and I decided they might be here early in the morning so went to bed...First thing I did soon I woke up is to check online if they arrive at my station but no update so I waited until 8:45 before leaving the house but no call from the PO...I was taking a review exams when my mail carrier called me and told me she have a box for me, I got excited and wanted to leave right away but I have to finish my exam in a rush and ask if I can leave soon as possible...I am more worried that they need to drink so I need to be home and give them some water...As we speak, they are with their future mate...Let me go and check on 7172 again...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm glad you like the birds. I know the other bird didn't work out, but IMO, 7172 is a much better bird. The ped on the other one is pretty, but 7172 has got the proof behind her and even without much of a ped, I expect her to be a good bird. The only reason you got her is because she's a SHE and not a HE. Got two females out of that nest, so I kept 7173. We'll see what happens. I'm also glad to know they went to a good home and I know you'll take care of them. 
Post some pics when you can.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes pics!!!
I want to see if Renee sent you better birds than me

J/K!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> yes pics!!!
> I want to see if Renee sent you better birds than me
> 
> J/K!!


HA HA........you're funny. Not better, just older.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

lol
you could have lied to me and said they were THE BEST you had in your loft 
thanks again for sending me the pijjies
everyday I can barely wait to get home and check them out clean the loft and feed them


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Here they are...*

I would like to take a pic of 7172's eye but she is kept on wiggling so I might do it later...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

woooooooow
looks like Renee had all her hens wearing white eye liner 
one of the birds she sent me has the same mork by her eye 
looks like shes ready to go out for dinner


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They look pretty darn good for birds that were in a box for 2 days huh? Nice pictures. Now, if I could just hear that the other bird has made it to NE, I'd be happy.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> I would like to take a pic of 7172's eye but she is kept on wiggling so I might do it later...


what one is that


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

they will get there 
ill keep my fingers and toes crossed for ya.
it would be so cool if we could just tell the bird to go where you want it and release them to the new owners


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

If you hold and stare at 7172's eye, man, you will melt...I've seen eye signs and all but shes is a BEAUTY, I can say she is more than 10 to rate...She can be in eye sign contestant pageant ...I put my BB Lumachi cock with 707 now, because he got a nestbox in the loft and one of my BB Ludo cock with 7172, same reason with nestbox in the loft...So when they pair up, they can settle back in the loft and they will have their own place to nest-in...

7172 is BC PIED WF
707 is BBWF


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> If you hold and stare at 7172's eye, man, you will melt...I've seen eye signs and all but shes is a BEAUTY, I can say she is more than 10 to rate...She can be in eye sign contestant pageant ..


Are you for real??? Now, eye sign is not something that I know anything about, so to be perfectly honest with you.........I have no clue what color her eyes are............sad, but true. It's just not something I've ever paid attention too. I guess you need to get us a picture of her eye.........I just might WANT MY BIRD BACK!!!!!

*JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

BWahahahahahahahahaha
no indian giving Renee 
the hens you sent me have nice eye colors also
but I know nothing of that
I just took a look at them to make it seem like I knew what i was doing.
I have watched some videos on eye sign but tbh idk what im looking for


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> BWahahahahahahahahaha
> no indian giving Renee
> the hens you sent me have nice eye colors also
> but I know nothing of that
> ...


me either........have no clue.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I just might WANT MY BIRD BACK!!!!!


Please don't take her back...I'm begging you...

Yes I am for real...There are some things that I've learned from New Rochelle Club fanciers, they tought me how to look and what to look for, when it comes to good breeding and racing ability of the bird...

My personal opinion: It all depends on how I train my birds and how far they are able to be faster than the previous time they were tossed...In the Philippines we toss our birds (we call it "4 corners") ranging 100m from North, South, East and West, if possible...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Please don't take her back...I'm begging you...


Ok. You can keep her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Haven't heard any more about the bird that's SUPPOSED to go to NE, by way of PA and NJ............


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. You can keep her.


Okay Renee Its time to Hold up our opinions on eyesign. Don't you think its a little ironic that a bird that 'is more than 10' according to eyesign was... Not a good enough racer to make it on to the old bird team. I know Renee's got some pretty darn good birds.  But, if eyesign was an accurate way to judge a racing pigeon, I would think that this birds would have been your best pigeon; or at least good enough to get into the widowhood loft? Right?

Something to mull over.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Renee, you have got some really pretty birds.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Okay Renee Its time to Hold up our opinions on eyesign. Don't you think its a little ironic that a bird that 'is more than 10' according to eyesign was... Not a good enough racer to make it on to the old bird team. I know Renee's got some pretty darn good birds.  But, if eyesign was an accurate way to judge a racing pigeon, I would think that this birds would have been your best pigeon; or at least good enough to get into the widowhood loft? Right?
> 
> Something to mull over.


No, this bird did not come off of the race team. I'll try to make this short and sweet. I raised two late hatches in 2007 to put in the breeding loft. Raised them off of Checkers.......my "stray" bird that I've talked about. So, early this year....(actually, DEC last year)....I put 7173, the hen, with the cock I wanted her with, and 7172, the "cock", with the hen I wanted "him" with..........all my birds paired up, but for some reason , 7172 WOULD NOT mate up with the hen. About a week went by and a fellow fancier came by one day and wanted to look at the birds. I was telling him about 7172 and the hen not liking each other, and he took one look in the pen and said "that's because 7172 is a hen too!!! you dinkle butt!!!" Sure enough, I pulled 7172 out, put a cock in with the hen and they hit it off right away. SO........I never bred out of 7172 but I did breed out of her sister. *That's why I said, if 7172 was a cock, the bird would have never left here.*  Me thinks you didn't read the whole thread.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Renee, you have got some really pretty birds.......


Well, actually OLIVER has them now!! LOL..........thank you.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I put 7173, the hen, with the cock I wanted her with, and 7172, the "cock", with the hen I wanted "him" with..........all my birds paired up, but for some reason , 7172 WOULD NOT mate up with the hen. About a week went by and a fellow fancier came by one day and wanted to look at the birds. I was telling him about 7172 and the hen not liking each other, and he took one look in the pen and said "that's because 7172 is a hen too!!! you dinkle butt!!!" Sure enough, I pulled 7172 out, put a cock in with the hen and they hit it off right away...


Ha ha ha 
That was too funny...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He's here, and I think she sent me the best bird. I'll try to post a pic later.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

no way!!!
she sent me her best birds!!!
lol j/k


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just went to a lecture by Crazy All, he said the only eye sign to go by is that they have 2.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha
now thats a good one!!


----------

